

Shut Up and Tell Everybody - francoismathieu
https://medium.com/@HanaAbaza/shut-up-tell-everybody-1190426aaa73

======
theflyingkiwi42
In the article it advises about filing for patents. I strongly agree with not
filing patents on software. However, my company is currently in the
fundraising process and basically the first question every investor seems to
be asking is: "Do you have any patents for your technology?"

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

